# Dragon Age II



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone else gonna be picking up this sequel? I know I am, loved the first (on my third playthrough).

Also, to those who may not know: If you pre-order the game before next Tuesday for any platform, you'll get upgraded to the 'Signature Edition' for free, which comes with an extra companion, more weapons, and the soundtrack for free.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

i might, but i dont know if my computer could run it. running the first one is already demanding for my computer.

i got the first one at christmas and i love that game and i'm wondering, are the download contents and expension worth the money?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!





YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

JFmtl said:


> i might, but i dont know if my computer could run it. running the first one is already demanding for my computer.
> 
> i got the first one at christmas and i love that game and i'm wondering, are the download contents and expension worth the money?


I own the expansion but haven't played it. As for the DLC, I hear most of it isn't very good, with only a couple worth playing. But, I do hear the expansion is pretty good because you can import your character and decisions and stuff, you'll be able to do that with Dragon Age 2 too.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I loved the first one! And I don't usually play the sword-and-sorcery type RPGs. Here's hoping it's at least as good as the first one. Also, that Morrigan character looked like she had severe SA or AvPD, which was a nice touch. 



JFmtl said:


> i'm wondering, are the download contents and expension worth the money?


I played Awakening. It's nothing special, but if you enjoyed Origins, you should enjoy the expansion too.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

heroin said:


> I loved the first one! And I don't usually play the sword-and-sorcery type RPGs. Here's hoping it's at least as good as the first one. Also, that Morrigan character looked like she had severe SA or AvPD, which was a nice touch.
> 
> I played Awakening. It's nothing special, but if you enjoyed Origins, you should enjoy the expansion too.


I enjoyed origins, so i guess i should enjoy the expansion. I also enjoyed star wars knight of the old republic a few years back, same type of game made by the same company (bioware) Some DLC contents seems interesting, maybe i'll try them.

And morrigan didnt come out as being socially anxious, unless i missed stuff. she was eager to leave her forest, but she seems to rather lack of social skills and she has a "live in the jungle" personality (the strongest survives and takes advantage of others) which are normal giving her upbringing.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

JFmtl said:


> And morrigan didnt come out as being socially anxious, unless i missed stuff. she was eager to leave her forest, but she seems to rather lack of social skills and she has a "live in the jungle" personality (the strongest survives and takes advantage of others) which are normal giving her upbringing.


I guessed she might have had AvPD because I act similarly at times. I am generally rude or condescending, but that has come about because I want to put distance between myself and other people. And she has trouble saying thanks and amazement with people doing stuff and asking nothing in return. I have similar problems.

But yeah, that was probably due to the isolated upbringing.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I absolutely loved Origins, and enjoyed the main expansion. It was one of those games like Half-Life 2 where I really got attached to the characters/world... like it was my own life.

It might be the last game I play before getting rid of my PS3.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Definitely getting it, must get it! Played the first one twice, I love the RP element!


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube (Jan 3, 2011)

Already pre-ordered it yesterday.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I will probably get this. Bioware claims to have upgraded the graphics but I was reading the Gaf thread about it and people were making fun of screen shots and I took a look at them, they looked pretty bad. Has anyone seen any new shots? I want to see what it looks like now. The first game was fun, I actually enjoyed it more than Mass Effect.

BTW I got temporarily banned from Gaf.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

stef said:


> I bought the first one but I can't get myself into it for some reason. Maybe I just haven't gotten far enough into it (even too lazy to finish a video game). Really want a good game I can get hooked on. My PS3 is collecting quite a bit of dust...


How far are you? The beginning can seem to drag, but it does get better IMO.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

of course i will buy it :boogie


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Infexxion said:


> How far are you? The beginning can seem to drag, but it does get better IMO.


Should probably give it another go from what I've been reading. Yeah, I don't think I've done it justice by playing only 20 minutes into the game... My attention span is ridiculously short. :roll


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Stef, don't feel bad. A lot of people disliked the console version of the game due to the poor control mapout. In my opinion, the game is a hot mess on Xbox/PS3. It's better suited to PC. This is most likely why the second one is going to be geared more towards a hack and slash genre.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Zadra said:


> Stef, don't feel bad. A lot of people disliked the console version of the game due to the poor control mapout. In my opinion, the game is a hot mess on Xbox/PS3. It's better suited to PC. This is most likely why the second one is going to be geared more towards a hack and slash genre.


That's pretty much true. I played the PS3 version 2 times all the way through, then tried the PC version. It is superior, mostly in combat due to the ability to zoom your view way back and see how many enemies are ahead, etc.

I was planning on getting the second one for PC, but they ramped up the graphics card requirement and my PC no longer meets the minimum, so I guess I am getting the console version for it as well.

Was looking forward to testing out the multi-platform save transfer, oh well.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Release date?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Sadaiyappan said:


> Release date?


Currently set for March 8th.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll get it, but I'll always have a hollow feeling in my heart for not being able to play a Dwarf Rogue, like I did in the first game.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Less than a month away now!

I just beat Origins for my third time now, I had Loghain killed, then sent Alistair (whom I chose to be the king) to kill the Archdemon. 

Now to play through Awakening with my 3 characters.

Really pumped for Dragon Age 2, March 8th can't get here fast enough!


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I've already preordered it for my new XBOX 360.... I have the first one on PC. I LOVE that game. I can't wait!


----------



## Zugzug (Jan 16, 2011)

Pre-ordered..and I'll be playing the demo on Feb. 22 too to get my addiction sated briefly


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Alright, I'm bumping this because the demo is released today for PC, PS3, and Xbox 360!

I was up until 5 AM waiting for it to be released on any platform, it ended up coming out on Xbox Live first so I downloaded it and played through it. I even recorded it, I uploaded the first 2 parts to youtube (last 2 coming tonight), check em out if you want:











Overall, I did enjoy the demo very much. Combat is ramped up 100%, but because of the voice-over dialogue, you're usually limited to 3 options in conversation now, instead of the 4+ you usually got in Origins, but no big deal.

Any of you guys checking out the demo? We have 2 weeks to go!


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

That was really fun. I think they topped the original. Combat is so much more satisfying and everything just looks better. Well except for the darkspawn which look rejects in comparison the original game. Not sure about the dialogue either, say you choose the mean option expecting something scathing and rude, but instead Hawke says "Well, despite my opinion, I believe it is time to move on." Come on. If they're going to basically make Hawke another Shepard, be a dick with the bottom choice. 
​


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

saillias said:


> Demo just finished DLing. I'll update this post after​


Awesome! Be sure to let us know what you think!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Instead of naming the character "Hawke," I wish the designers would have let you pick from one of a dozen or so other names. That would require a bit more voice acting crammed onto the disc, but it would have made it feel *so* much more like you're playing a personalized character.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I've heard they've turned it into Dragon Effect.

One Mass Effect was quite sufficient.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

heroin said:


> I've heard they've turned it into Dragon Effect.
> 
> One Mass Effect was quite sufficient.


I'm not sure if it's "Dragon Effect" but it seems to be following in the footsteps of Mass Effect 2, ie improving combat, but having a much more action-based story. Of course, that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Not keen on the "dumbing-down" of RPGs to suit console. i.e. the transition from Bethesda's Morrowind to Oblivion.

I was really hoping for a clone of Origins with some ramped-up gfx/features and a new story really. I'll check-out the demo though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah has become a lot more of an Action RPG. Oh well, the Witcher 2 won;t disappoint.


----------



## Einangra (Jul 28, 2010)

Played the demo, combat is much better. People who are complaining must just have a compulsion to complain about anything.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm happy they've "dumbed-it-down" for consoles, at least I can play it...

I've pre-ordered it for the 360, I really wish my laptop could run it though; it overheats running the demo on minimum settings. One of these days I'll get a top-of-the-line PC, buy all these games and replay them with the maximum settings! I guess by then though I won't really need a "top-of-the-line" PC.

The demo was great as well, the beginning didn't feel as slow as the first game and the new skill trees look quite spiffing.


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

I downloaded the demo for the PC and it was not to my surprise that the it seems just as bad as the first one. It looks like a Playstation 2 game and plays like a typical hack-and-slash game. The cutscenes interrupt gameplay too often. Attacking enemies is extremely simple and it feels like I'm hardly playing the game. Definitely avoiding this one.


----------



## Zugzug (Jan 16, 2011)

Played the demo and loved the combat in this one, they really juiced it up. I didn't like the patchwork of plot gaps and figuring out what the hell is going on with the story but of course it's just a demo and the real story will unfold in the main game. I just hope it has a good plot with twists and turns and not just heroic combat and fancy graphics that distract from the main barebones story like other games try to do.

but combat is very action packed and fast paced, I love it! Teleporting behind your enemy to do a backstab as a rogue is so exhilarating


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Noticing a trend here, this seems to be one of those love it or hate it games, ha.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I really loved the PC version of DA1 because it felt like Baldurs Gate and took strategy and thinking. DA2 kind of looks like a dumbed down version


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Played the demo and I loved it.
They've definitely streamlined it, but I wouldn't say it's dumbed down.
It might not look like a traditional, heavy RPG with the cinematic effects and conversation wheel, but it's just being presented in a better and more transparent way.
Combat as well. They've removed a lot of the issues and problems from the first game, which allowed them to add in new mechanics and tactics.

It's more user friendly and easy to get into, but in no way a more shallow experience - at least not from what I can see so far.
It is just a demo though, so it's really just showing combat and skipping past the story.
I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

I played through the demo twice per class and I still can't decide which one I prefer. I completed Origins with a mage, but holy baaaaaaaaaaalls the rogue was so much fun to play in the demo. Shadow stepping into an epic backstab and then leaping backwards right before you get swiped in the head is pretty entertaining.

I'm pleased with the improvements they've made to the combat system. It's action packed, responsive and satisfying to boot. Then again, I hate strategy games and I think micromanagement zaps the fun out of gaming. Plus, trying to play Origins on the PS3 was a clunky nightmare.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Yikes, apparently you can't customize party member's armor/clothing, this was reported from someone who has beaten the game.

That pretty much sucks, that means they're stuck with their outfits for the entire game. According to this guy, the furthest the customization goes is allowing you to give them rings/amulets and belts.

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/featu...ings-you-should-know-about-dragon-age-ii.aspx



> *3. Inventory Management Is Better*
> Your allies in Dragon Age II each have a set of armor that they wear all the time. This means that you can't equip them with the helmets, boots, and gauntlets that you find in your quest. This may sound disappointing at first, but it results in you spending much less time in the menus sizing up and optimizing equipment. If you pick up a new suit of armor that isn't an improvement for Hawke, you can just sell it; no need to look at all of your active and inactive party members to see if it's better for them. Plus, you can still outfit your companions with rings, amulets, and belts, so the customization isn't gone completely. Your inventory will be less cramped, especially since you get a storage chest early on and you aren't carrying around crafting reagents all the time.


----------



## Einangra (Jul 28, 2010)

You can't change their armour but it does change over time and upgrade. You even see them wearing different armour in the demo.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Einangra said:


> You can't change their armour but it does change over time and upgrade. You even see them wearing different armour in the demo.


Oh. Really? I didn't notice that in the demo. Thanks for pointing that out. I'll have to play through it again, and look.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah, the day is upon us friends. Long awaited, I started this thread back in January. It's been a long journey, and I thank you all for joining me.

Now, excuse me. I must flee lothering and become the Champion of Kirkwall!










Post pics of your copy of the game as well, if you want!


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

I've been quite excited about this game coming out but the early reviews I've seen don't seem as positive about it or its storyline (which is what I'm looking for in particular) as origins. 

I downloaded the pc demo and it was all in close-up third person, does anyone know if it will retain the 3rd person isometric view of the first pc game or whether the pc version has gone console-style?? edit: i've just watched a review and apparantly the top-down view of the original pc game has been removed 

the game I'm really waiting for though is the witcher 2, omg the first one was awesomeness incarnate!

currently finishing seiken densetsu 3 (secret of mana 2)


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

i wanted to buy it today but the game gets here on wednesday


----------

